# FURIOUS ist zurück



## LooseScrew (20. März 2017)

Nachdem das Supreme immer mehr erwachsen wird, kommt jetzt ein neues Spassgerät von Commencal!

Das Furious gab es damals schon als Freerider mit SC, nun kommt es mit DC und 200mm Federweg im Heck.
Verfügbar ab Mai 2017... http://www.commencalstore.de/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1845395


Lecker Teilchen






Da könnte man doch glatt schwach werden...


----------



## xander80 (20. März 2017)

Auf jeden fall ein lecker Teilchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (24. März 2017)

Und es scheint in knapp 8 Stunden noch mehr zu kommen:

http://www.commencal-store.de/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1842938


----------



## SuperSpeed (29. April 2017)

In *Brushed* schaut es richtig edel aus  (mehr Fotos auf vitalmtb)

_The absolutely smashing RAW finish shown here is a 2018 sneak preview..._


----------



## LooseScrew (30. April 2017)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> In *Brushed* schaut es richtig edel aus  (mehr Fotos auf vitalmtb)
> 
> _The absolutely smashing RAW finish shown here is a 2018 sneak preview..._



Blank siehts wirklich extrem gut aus!
Selbst der "Knubbel" vom Sitzrohr gefällt mir so immer besser


----------



## Nico Laus (30. April 2017)

Looks like a Trek


----------



## LooseScrew (30. April 2017)

Das tun sie doch alle


----------



## Ozzi (2. Mai 2017)

ich glaub, wenn man dem bike eine optische ähnlichkeit zuschieben will, dann doch eher in richtung YT Tues (?)
der dämpfer liegt nur nicht so tief in der aufnahme der schwinge ...

insgesamt optisch schon ein leckeres parkbike


----------



## geomiaoei (14. Mai 2017)

insgesamt optisch schon ein leckeres parkbike


----------



## Dr.Slow (15. Mai 2017)

Hätte mir mit Singlecrown besser gefallen. Mal wieder was zum stylen auf Jumptrails und mehr als 180mm brauchts in den wenigsten Parks


----------



## easton95 (19. Mai 2017)

Hat es jemand, überlege ob es mein Solid Strike ersetzt.
Würde mir nur den rahmen hol und will mal was anderes fahren.
Fahre meistens Bikepark, Hometrail und noch ein paar IXS rennen so wie das rad beschrieben wird wäre es ja perfekt und ist bezahlbar.

Mfg
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (10. Juli 2017)

Heute bestellt!!!!


----------



## chorge (16. Juli 2017)

Und heute entjungfert... 
Top Radl - fühl mich Pudelwohl


----------



## Ozzi (11. November 2017)

hat irgendjemand zufällig einen roten furious rahmen in S zu verkaufen?? 
ob händler oder privat wäre mir egal ... nur wenn gebraucht, dann bitte nicht zerbombt


----------



## Mataxxx (18. Dezember 2017)

Servus, könnt ihr mir ein paar fahr Details berichten? Bin am überlegen mir das furious zu holen. Fahre Hauptsache nur in Bikeparks, Downhill sowie auch Freeride. 
Fühlt es sich gut an?


----------



## David_Loewen (2. Januar 2018)

Mataxxx schrieb:


> Servus, könnt ihr mir ein paar fahr Details berichten? Bin am überlegen mir das furious zu holen. Fahre Hauptsache nur in Bikeparks, Downhill sowie auch Freeride.
> Fühlt es sich gut an?



Ich kann dir das Rad nur wärmstens empfehlen. Preis-Leistung ist top. Für reinen Downhill fährt es aber etwas "unruhiger" als andere Bikes. Es hat enorm viel Pop und springt sich erste Sahne. Vergleichsweise fällt es kompakt aus.

Zum fahren im Park perfekt. Zum vergleich ziehe ich mein demo 8 und mein tues. Die 3 Räder sind sich ziehmlich ähnlich. Das einzige was mir persönlich nicht gefällt, sind die innen verlegten Bremsleitungen und das pressfit Tretlager. Für hobbyschrauber sind die 2 Lösungen eher unpraktisch.

David


----------



## math_dh (8. Januar 2018)

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir für heuer ein Furious aufbauen soll.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich in Parks und ein wenig Downhill, aber nichts extremes und keine Rennen.

Ich möchte ein wendiges und sprungfreudiges Bike, sind die Kettenstreben aber mit 440mm nicht  doch lang?
Commencal wirbt mit den kurzen Kettenstreben, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes sind sie doch länger.

Was sind eure Meinungen/ Erfahrungen dazu? Leider kann ich es nirgends Probefahren...
Würdet ihr mir bei 181 Körpergröße zu L raten? Es fällt ja doch kompakt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (10. Juli 2018)

Servus, hab jetzt meine seit zwei Wochen selbst aufgebaut und bin begeistert . Wie sieht‘s bei euch aus?


----------



## chorge (16. Juli 2018)

Nach wie vor begeuster


----------



## MAster (23. Juli 2018)

Kleines Update, der Lack ist super stoßempfindlich. Sowas hatte ich seit den 2000er nicht mehr...


----------



## Jakten (23. Juli 2018)

Commencal-Schwäche... Leider...


----------



## Ozzi (23. Juli 2018)

raw machen, oder nachpulvern 

die probleme mit dünnem lack (wahrscheinlich kosteneinsparung) haben aber viele hersteller


----------



## chorge (26. August 2018)

Da ich meines leider kaum nutze (1x Sölden, 2x Samerberg am Abend dieses Jahr) werd ich es wohl leider wieder verkaufen. Wer Interesse an einem olivgrünen XL in top Ausstattung (Spank Laufräder, Hope Bremsen, SB-1....) hat, kann sich ja mal melden!


----------



## psycho82 (15. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt heißt es warten auf mein 2019er Furious - hoffentlich geht die Zeit schnell rum.


----------



## Bimmelicous (18. Mai 2019)

Servus. 
Hat jemand ein Problem mit dem hinterbau? Wir haben grad das Problem, dass an dem oberen Lager hinten an der Kasette der Lagersitz oval ist. Kann jemand etwas ähnliches berichten? Der Rahmen hat keine Sturz oder ähnliches...


----------

